# Thanks Roger



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Received my third 12-50 Shuttlecraft today and like the others it's a beauty. One is cedar, one is walnut and this one is oak.

I have them strung up with the following : One with 107s one with 1745s and the other with 2050s, both tubes are single. All shoot great and all are very consistent. I want to set the one up with 107s with Teraband gold and soon as I get some, and the 107s wear out, ( which may be a long time, LOL ).

Thanks again Roger, appreciate the great workmanship and innovative shooters that you always seem to come up with.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Pics dude, pics.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------

